# Codigo para ver un ECG en una LCD



## JMNoriega (Feb 22, 2011)

HOla a todos, estoy trabajando en un ECG portatil y tengo armado todo el circuito como debe de quedar estoy usando un LCD CFAG12864ATMIV y un pic 16F876 entre otras cosas como los Opams 741 un Ina 118P y un ISO 124, hasta aqui todo bien, puedo ver la señal del circuito del ECG en un osciloscopio. El problema es que cuando trato de usar el pic para poder pasar la señal al LCD, me quede frio, porque me eh dedicado mas al diseño que a la programacion y claro ahora estoy hecho un lio, eztoy tratando de trabajar en MPLab con ensamblador, pero no veo por donde comenzar, crei que era parecido al programacion de PLC's pero ya veo que no, y queria ver si alguien tenia algo que me pudiera ayudar a pasar la señal del ECG al LCD.

Bueno de antemano os agradesco.

Saludos.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Noriega,
No estoy segura si entendi bien, quieres graficar la señal como el osciloscopio?
supongo que por eso seleccionaste un display grafico monocromatico.

El display que vas a usar es 128*64 = 8192 bits o 1024 bytes,
pero el circuito que vas a usar tiene solo 368 bytes de RAM.
Corrigeme si me equivoco, cuanta memoria vas a utilizar para 
controlar el display?

Tengo algunas funciones para graficar señales, pero no estoy segura si 
te sirvan, yo las use con un baumanometro y un display de 240*128 dots,
driver KS0108.


Por cierto este año voy a trabajar en un ECG, jijiji, 
a ver si nos podamos ayudar.

http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/devices.aspx?ddocname=en010239
http://www.crystalfontz.com/product/CFAG12864ATMIVN.html


----------



## JMNoriega (Feb 23, 2011)

Que tal Unikfriend,
Pues mira que me pillaste con la pregunta (jejeje), como puse en el post, yo soy electromecanico puro y duro, asi que cuando se trata de programacion estoy perdido, y claro cuando trabajas con mas gente de otres areas, pos nada que te confias y no te metes mas en otres temas, y ahora eh decidido incurcionar un poco en esto de la programacion y claro me estoy topando con muchos detalles cada dia me encuentro con algo nuevo, como ahora este que me pones (no tengo ni idea de cuanta memoria usar). Asi que si nos podemos ayudar estaria encantado y muy agradecido y claro que si necesitas algo sobre tu futuro proyecto del ECG me puedes decir y con mucho gusto te paso lo que necesites, diagramas, circuitos, etc....

Saludos y de nuevo gracias!!!


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Noriega,
Bueno, no digo que no se pueda utilizar el micro con el display 
que seleccionate. Mi pregunta es por si deseas guardar datos 
durante un tiempo determinado. 
Yo guardo 2 lecturas de ADC de 8 bits a 10 lecturas por segundo 
durante 1 minuto, eso son 1200 bytes. 
Como todavia no he visto la operacion de un ECG, no se
cual es la informacion relevante para el operador. 
Por ejemplo si el operador no ve la señal en el momento que esta 
tiene un pico, no hay forma de regresar, o la vas a graficar en
papel?


----------



## JMNoriega (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya entiendo, pues de hecho este se trata de un ECG portatil por lo tanto esta enfocado hacia servicios de emergencia fuera de un hospital, clinica, ambulancias, etc.. asi que el primer modelo no esta considerado para guardar memoria, ahora que es simplemente para tener un control sobre la victima (esto es porque se considera en un caso de accidente, al decir un paciente, haria referencia a una persona en un centro medico) y la idea de esto es para emergencias o visitas a domicilio, entonces lo importante es tener un metodo de ver el ECG del paciente o victima y ver si existen aritmias, bradiarritmias, taquicardia sinusal, contracciones auriculares prematuras, taquicardias supraventriculares, Etc.. y ya en un segundo modelo se pienza crear una memoria para poder ser descargada en la PC y asi tener un historial medico del paciente, pero para ese caso no se considera un pic, para eso hemos considerado el ADS1298 de TI que es muchisimo mas completo y puede ofrecer muchisimas mas opciones.

Pero de todas maneras no seria mala idea agregar una pequeña memoria como dices, sola mente que quiero ver si podre tambien meter en el mismo pic el programa del circuito para las baterias recargables y las conexiones USB, pero bueno por ahora con poder tener el codigo para pasar la informacion del circuito del ECG al LCD ya seria un avance...  

(Una pregunta fuera de tema, veo que eres de Mejico, que hora ye ahi ahora, no ye muy temprano? Saludos  )


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 23, 2011)

Son las 9:23 a.m.

Pues es cuestion de que hagas un borrador de la interface,
ya sea con el paint de windows o el corel draw y asi vas viendo
que recursos necesitas.

No has programado algun otro microcontrolador?


----------



## sbl (Feb 23, 2011)

hola, la memoria que nesecites va ser directamente proporcional a la cantidad de bits q utilises para el moestre de la señal como dice Unikfriend si solo fuera a 8bits nesecitarias una memoria pequeña pero si muestreas a 10bits seria mejor pero nescecitarias mas memoria y tambien cuantas muestras vas a tomar por segundo.
la pantallla que utilizas parece razonable el problema del pic de la poca RAM se solucionaria agragandole una memoria serial o una tarjeta SD para almasenamiento masivo.


----------

